# Hmmmm.. can't be normal!



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

I mean, who wakes up from a nap with there tongue sticking so far out? BIG does.. that's who! 

This is the best tongue shot I've gotten of him so far. He ALWAYS sleeps like this.. I don't know why! But I love it. haha










Then here's Bonez. He'll be 13 weeks old on Tuesday, and he weighed 39 lbs. today. 










Then BIG's squishy face. 










Enjoy!

Adrian


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the tongue. Perfectly centered.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Yup pretty normal LOL 

Cute kids.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pictures are adorable!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Send both here please :biggrin:

Too freaking cute!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

he's funny! very cute pictures!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Awwwww!! Love the pics!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful fur kids!!! Great pictures, they look like quite the crew!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh Bonez is giving me puppy fever. ^___^


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Oh my gosh Bonez is giving me puppy fever. ^___^


Yeah, well unfortunately.. I had puppy fever TERRIBLY BAD.. So, Bonez was the end result! Hahaha!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

CavePaws said:


> Oh my gosh Bonez is giving me puppy fever. ^___^


what is this "puppy fever" in which you speak of? LOL


Such cute pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------

